# Google- Going to a herbalist 'not recommended' - guardian.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Going to a herbalist 'not recommended'guardian.co.uk, UK - <nobr>33 minutes ago</nobr>The researchers found three studies, looking at individualised herbal treatments for arthritis of the knee, for *irritable bowel syndrome* and to reduce the *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

